# Electrical problem (courtesy lights) on Adria Sonic



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, I have a problem with my new Adria Sonic.

When you open the habitation door or the passenger door (A Class and there is no driver door) a set of led strips come on in motorhome for a period of approx 15 secs which allow you the time to see what you’re doing and put on power and lights that you wish to. I believe the lights that come on temporarily are triggered by the courtesy light from the Fiat vehicle loom.

The problem I have is that these lights are coming on about every 45 minutes sometime accompanied by a very small click sound from where the drivers door would be. Not a big problem in the day and as they are LEDs not a big drain on the battery. But at night they are a real pain.

I’ve tried not locking the doors, having habitation power on and off, cobra alarm on and off but these lights still keep activating. I’ve had Fiat link it to computer to check for errors and they can’t see any faults and say the fault is with Adria.

Chelston have had a look last Thursday and couldn’t diagnose a problem and suggested putting a switch on the lights to turn them off overnight but that to me is not fixing the problem.

To compound the problem and more worrying, I noticed three separate times at the weekend that when the lights came and the van was locked that the central locking unlocked the doors.

I’ve just spoken to Chelston and they have asked if they can have the van for 2 or 3 days so they can test it fully so I’m going to take it down next month.

Has anybody any ideas what could be causing this or anybody had similar problem.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, Had this on my Swift Kontiki 679, the light over the Doorway is controlled from the 12v Electronics panel (You can switch this on/off from the control panel above the door). The 12V Electronics panel was replaced and that cured it, seems the Electronic circuitry was faulty and intermittenly turning on the light, I have to say though this did not affect the Central Locking. Hope this helps and you get it fixed quickly.

JD


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

cant help you Alan, but what is your impression of the Sonic?

cheers


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> cant help you Alan, but what is your impression of the Sonic?
> 
> cheers


Had the CI705 before this which I still think has one of the best van layouts. Loads of room.

But wanted a fixed bed ( not Luton) decent second bed if me dad comes with us and a large garage for awning and garden chairs etc,

So decided on the adria sonic sp700. Really pleased with it. Got 2 good double beds ones a drop down but hasn't got as much lounge area, still big enough though. Kitchen is more restrictive but that has just made us more organised which is a good thing. My single only complaint (apart from the lights) is the size of the bathroom. The shower is plenty big enough but the area around the sink and toilet are very restrictive. You couldn't use it as a changing area.

The build quality is superb, no rattles and the 3 litre engine a joy.

Cheers Alan


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump 8O 8O 8O


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Spoke to an Adria representative at the Peterborough show at the weekend and they were really helpful with my curtesy light problem. They emailed me a technical fix which involves fitting a diode to the light at the bottom of the passenger door.

So hopefully that will sort it out.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Well good news. I used the van at the weekend with the fix recommended by Adria and can confirm that the fix works. Even though I did the work myself. Just needed a simple diode fitting to the passenger door light.

Cheers
Alan


----------

